# Graves/memory problems



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

Before my thyroid issues started I used to be able to remember a lot of things through out my day.

Now I have found that if I do not write things down then I quickly forget, and lately I can not even remember if I have taken my medications in the morning or not. Or when I do remember to take them I go to take them but get side tracked by other things and then I forget again.

The cycle continues for a while until I start talking to someone and they mention medications or something medical and then I remember about my pills and I have to stop them and go straight to my medication and take them.

Will this go away when my thyroid levels return to normal? I have 3 little kids and if I have to write things down all day then I will be in trouble.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mommyjewel said:


> Before my thyroid issues started I used to be able to remember a lot of things through out my day.
> 
> Now I have found that if I do not write things down then I quickly forget, and lately I can not even remember if I have taken my medications in the morning or not. Or when I do remember to take them I go to take them but get side tracked by other things and then I forget again.
> 
> ...


Let's just say it will get better. I am prone to writing things down and then I can't remember where I put my list. LOL!! Not so funny sometimes.

The most important thing is taking your thyroxine in a timely manner. How about a daily pill box? They are very very inexpensive at any drugstore.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Memory issues usually are because your thyroid hormones are not high enough. When I was hyper my mind was so fast I could not remember anything either though.

I have a system to remember my remember my replacement doses but I highly recommend the pill box idea.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I couldn't remember anything when I was hyper because I was spinning so fast, I just didn't remember. I just go so sick and my body got so worn down that by the time I started the Tapazole, I had lost most of my mental functioning. I really felt like I lost myself, and there is like a 3 month hole in my memory that I am trying to piece together now.
I am feeling a lot better now since my surgery, my memory is coming back, and I am able to function and think clearly again. Hang in there. Some people are able to stabilize on meds. For me, it took removal of my thyroid to fell better. 
From your other post, I read that you just started Tapazole a few weeks ago. My doctor told me the thyroid is slow, and it would take a month or more for my levels to come down when I started Tapazole. I suppose it depends on how hyper you were. I think getting your labs checked again will help you know where you are at so you and the doc can decide what to do from there.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I forget things too. Have to write reminder notes, even what I want to talk to my sister about. Sometimes I even forget my notes. However, I think its an age issue rather than thyroid issue. I've been writing notes way before thyroid.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

GD Women said:


> I forget things too. Have to write reminder notes, even what I want to talk to my sister about. Sometimes I even forget my notes. However, I think its an age issue rather than thyroid issue. I've been writing notes way before thyroid.


LOL- I am totally with that thought! Memory loss is an age related disease - I also find when I have alot to remember I forget more.


----------



## azuregirl (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah, Im with you all! I cant even remeber where I park the car sometimes my three year old has to tell me what colour section of the car park we parked lol.
I set my mobile phone alarm it goes of at the same time every morning to remind me take my vitamins and soon my thyroid meds, and i never turn it off until i take them that way it keeps going off every 5mins to remind me, works for me.


----------

